# Even more fuel line questions



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

A1 fuel line......

Anything comparable that's more flexible for routing under the cowl to fuel pumps, etc?

What I've got is A1 running from tank to filter, same to primer bulb, then factory stuff from bulb to under cowl and all the stuff under the cowl. 

Want to get rid of all the old stuff...but A1 is not flexible enough!

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I use automotive high temperature fuel line,
by the foot off a spool at the local parts store.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Simple enough. Why didn't I think of that???????

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You hadn't had your coffee yet when you posted the question...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> You hadn't had your coffee yet when you posted the question...


I've been up since 4:30.....


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sleep deprivation... :-? ;D


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Just guessing here but I think the difference between the "high temp" auto fuel line and marine fuel lines is their fire resistance... I'd think long and hard about that.


----------

